# Tree Climber/Groundman/Cutter needed



## highasatree (Dec 21, 2007)

Total Tree Care, Hamilton, Ontario. Canada. Looking for an experienced Climber/Groundman/cutter to help out with the day to day workings of our tree care company. Post here for more info...Eugene.


----------



## phil g (Dec 28, 2007)

*employment*

hi there , is this position still available ? looking to relocate from the UK to Ontario ?

phil


----------



## highasatree (Dec 28, 2007)

ya Phil I left you a note on the other thread

Total Tree Care
Hamilton, Ontario
[email protected]


----------



## mastermind24 (Jan 13, 2008)

1 man, 18"chipper and bobcat t300 with stump grinder and grapple bucket, whats that worth daily... cash


----------



## highasatree (Jan 13, 2008)

Where you from?


----------



## mastermind24 (Jan 14, 2008)

im from new england, what really matters is the equipment i have and what your willing to pay for me...


----------



## JoeClimber (Feb 5, 2008)

*employment opp*

Hello, just curious if the position is still available. My name is Joseph, I have experience, and relocating would not be a problem.


----------



## highasatree (Feb 6, 2008)

Check your email Joe.


----------

